# Gifford Shooting



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, everyone looses in tragedies like this. Remember our adversaries in Washington who said never waste a crisis? I wonder if the media and the liberals truly see this as a tragedy or an opportunity. Certainly we must keep aware of political spin that will surely follow. As an example I notice the news is saying Gifford was a target of Sara Palin's Tea Party. I found this headline on the Drudge Report:


> Jared Loughner, Alleged Shooter in Gabrielle Gifford's Attack, Described by Classmate as "Left-Wing Pothead"


 You may read the article here: http://blogs.phoenixnewtimes.com/valley ... hooter.php

I remember when congressman Paul Wellstone plane crashed and he died. I remember the liberals at his funeral. They were as disrespectful of life and death at his funeral as they are the unborn. I can still hear their words ringing in my ears "do it for Paul". Many begin to chant "do it for Paul". They tried to turn his death and funeral into a political rally from the pulpit. Will they have more respect for Gifford who is still alive, or those who died in the senseless shooting in Tuscon? Already the media is making the best of this crisis with the Sarah Palin Tea Party comments, and they have already started making political hay against semi-automatics and handguns.

Brace yourself everyone there will be political backlash from our media and politicians with no respect for the dead or the truth. Meanwhile let our prayers be with all the victims and their families.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Kinda sick listening to the media about some of the right wing conspiracy's about the shooting.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> One of the fiercest gun-control advocates in Congress, Rep. Carolyn McCarthy (D-N.Y.), pounced on the shooting massacre in Tucson Sunday, promising to introduce legislation as soon as Monday.


It didn't take a genius to figure this out did it? Liberals will take advantage of a tragedy faster than flies on dung. As a matter of fact there are a lot of similarities isn't there? 

Edit: Further update: 
ATTACK IN ARIZONA



> Look who else put 'bull's-eye' on Giffords
> Leftist blog points finger at Palin, while scrubbing 'dead to me' rant
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


From a UK paper:


> Gabrielle Giffords shooting reignites row over rightwing rhetoric in USSarah Palin at centre of storm over political vitriol after spree leaves six dead and congresswoman in critical condition


In the aftermath of this tragedy the left is acting no better than the "do it for Paul" at Wellstones funeral. Do these people have any real sense of ethics? Where were they when their parents tried to teach them politeness, not to mention dignity.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It appears that many gun control bills will be brought up quickly. I think the idea is get the support while people are emotional, and before they can put thought into it. They want to pass this while we think about controlling criminals, and before we think about protecting ourselves against criminals. 
Like radical liberals say never pass up a good crisis. I remember a shooting at the national zoo in Washington while Bill Clinton was president. It was close, I think Clinton nearly beat the ambulance to the shooting site.

More updates: 


> Pennsylvania Rep. Robert Brady, a Democrat from Philadelphia, told CNN that he also plans to take legislative action. He will introduce a bill that would make it a crime for anyone to use language or symbols that could be seen as threatening or violent against a federal official, including a member of Congress


Oh, oh, there goes the first amendment along with the second. Further who decides what language or symbol is threatening? Would "I will not vote for you" be considered threatening? Now I know that sounds ridiculous, but I have learned to expect the ridiculous from Washington, especially liberals. Oh, oh, am I pushing my luck now?



> Gun control activists cried it was time to reform weapons laws in the United States, almost immediately after a gunman killed six and injured 14 more, including Rep. Gabrielle Giffords, in Arizona on Saturday.


----------

